

The £5.4billion Google love rat, Eric Schmidt - scholia
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2371719/Googles-Eric-Schmidts-open-marriage-string-exotic-lovers.html

======
yapcguy
Oh, the irony.

> "If you have something that you don’t want anyone to know, maybe you
> shouldn’t be doing it in the first place."

~~~
scholia
;-)

